
Muon – A Light(er)weight GPU Based Electron Alternative Using Ultralight and Go - 2StepsOutOfLine
https://github.com/ImVexed/muon
======
pier25
42MB is still a lot.

We went from an Electron app on macOS to a Swift app with WKWebView and it
weights 4.2MB. Not a hello world, the complete production app on the Mac App
Store.

Although I imagine the performance would be better with Ultralight since it's
an optimized version of WebKit.

~~~
pier25
So I asked in the Ultralight Slack and they told me the JS performance is the
same with WKWebView. The rendering perf is about the same but they expect it
to be better in the future.

------
hayd
Shame about the licensing of ultralight, it makes it a tough sell (unknown
pricing) for commercial use.

